# Airblaster ninja suit. Worth it?



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey guys, been looking at an Airblaster Ninja suit for a while, wondering if they are worth it.

Anybody have one? Like it? How's the fit? Merino or regular? Hoodless or Hoodie?

Any help/advice would be great.

Stats: 5'6" 
Weight: 170-190lbs 
Riding Conditions: Canada East Coast (it's cooooold)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ixl said:


> Hey guys, been looking at an Airblaster Ninja suit for a while, wondering if they are worth it.
> 
> Anybody have one? Like it? How's the fit? Merino or regular? Hoodless or Hoodie?
> 
> ...


I actually got the hooded sumo suit, i like it quite a bit. It's a slightly looser fit than the ninja suit. Merino is the way to go though, for sure.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the non-merino ninja suit. Bought it last year. It's the best base layer I've ever used. I use it fishing, hunting and snowboarding. I didn't realize what all the hype was until I owned one and I don't even know why I like it so much, except that it's super comfortable. Most days it's all I wear under my outerwear (or waders and jacket if fishing) with no mid layers and I'm comfortable from 50 degrees F down to single digits. Wicks sweat away awesome. I wouldn't hesitate to get another one. In fact, I'm planning on getting the merino one this season.

Also, get the hooded version. Even if you don't use the hood that much, it's so lightweight you don't notice it's there on your back if you're not wearing it. And on the coldest days, it's nice to have.

I would say the fit is generally as expected. I am usually between and XL and XXL depending on the brand and article of clothing (6'5" 265lbs with a 49" chest, 40" waist) and the XXL was just right.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

trapper said:


> I have the non-merino ninja suit. Bought it last year. It's the best base layer I've ever used. I use it fishing, hunting and snowboarding. I didn't realize what all the hype was until I owned one and I don't even know why I like it so much, except that it's super comfortable. Most days it's all I wear under my outerwear (or waders and jacket if fishing) with no mid layers and I'm comfortable from 50 degrees F down to single digits. Wicks sweat away awesome. I wouldn't hesitate to get another one. In fact, I'm planning on getting the merino one this season.
> 
> Also, get the hooded version. Even if you don't use the hood that much, it's so lightweight you don't notice it's there on your back if you're not wearing it. And on the coldest days, it's nice to have.
> 
> I would say the fit is generally as expected. I am usually between and XL and XXL depending on the brand and article of clothing (6'5" 265lbs with a 49" chest, 40" waist) and the XXL was just right.


Great to know, thank you so much for this


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

ixl said:


> Great to know, thank you so much for this


No problem at all.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Best base layer I've ever had.. I have two of the Merino ones..Will re-up on the same when they wear out...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

They are and they are not.
I mean you can find regular thermo underwear for cheaper that's close.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Ninja suit is a pretty good product. Some details could be improved and quality is just average but it generally works pretty well. Clearly not the most 'advanced' or heavy duty underwear but quite practical for a day on the slopes.

I have both the regular and the merino version. The ‘regular’ one is noticeably thicker and burlier. Merino is lighter but feels more delicate and needs more care (avoid overstretching, including when washing). Pack size is surprisingly large for both.

I'm ambivalent about the long vs. short version. Don’t really use the hood but I suppose it is a nice option. With the long version I have to roll up the lower part to avoid pressure points inside the boots (from the material bunching up).


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Anybody have the polar x ninja suit? Also 96% merino wool but about $50 bucks cheaper than Airblaster. I want to buy a ninja suit just not sure which one.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I had a Mons Royale Merino Monsie that I ended up selling because I hardly ever wore it. I wore it more at home on the couch than on the mountain hah! I run hot and it just doesn't get cold enough here to need one while out riding. Merino is fantastic though, not including socks I'm sure I've got at least 10 pieces of Merino clothing, I need to do a clear out of a bunch of my cotton shirts as they never get worn either now.


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a regular Ninja suit in black with the hood and long legs. I love it and wear it regardless of the conditions. I tend to run warm and usually wear it underneath my jacket and pants without any problems. It runs a little loose around my midsection as I am a fairly tall and thinner guy but that is why there is a drawstring for the waist.

I have no complaints about it and will order another one whenever I need to.

Size: XXL
Stats: 6'3" 
Weight: 210-220lbs 
Riding Conditions: Canada Northeast BC (it's cooooold in spurts)


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

It's to expensive. I just got top and bottom base layer smart wool, for $90 total. That's $100 less than the ninja suit that's not even 100% merino wool.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

$190 for a ninja suit? Those must be worthless Canadian dollars.

Best technical base layer I've ever used. I've purchased 5 separate suits for different people and the most I've spent was $80 for my son's. I grabbed one for my father & sister at the end last season and despite early looks of "WTF is this?" as soon as my dad put his on he was sold.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

highme said:


> Best technical base layer I've ever used.


As I posted earlier, I like my Ninja suits, but I would hardly call them 'technical' garments...


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

highme said:


> $190 for a ninja suit? Those must be worthless Canadian dollars.
> 
> Best technical base layer I've ever used. I've purchased 5 separate suits for different people and the most I've spent was $80 for my son's. I grabbed one for my father & sister at the end last season and despite early looks of "WTF is this?" as soon as my dad put his on he was sold.


Airblaster Merino Wool Ninja Suit - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------

